# Sideloaded Apps



## Jesslyn

Not sure of the rules (remembering the DRM talk years back) so won't say anything about it here, but I'm keeping a running list apps I sideload and the results.  May save some of you time/effort.  On ma' blog.


----------



## kisala9906

What does side loaded mean ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

side loading means copying them via USB from your computer rather than downloading them from Amazon.  There is a setting that will let you load apps from 'unknown' sources.  Many will probably even work.


----------



## jd78

Ann in Arlington said:


> side loading means copying them via USB from your computer rather than downloading them from Amazon. There is a setting that will let you load apps from 'unknown' sources. Many will probably even work.


Can we get a clarification or ruling on whether or not it's ok to discuss it here? I don't see why not, but will abide by forum rules.


----------



## Guest

jd78 said:


> Can we get a clarification or ruling on whether or not it's ok to discuss it here? I don't see why not, but will abide by forum rules.


My understanding of it and also according to this article, Amazon doesn't oppose sideloading apps the same way it doesn't oppose watching videos on Netflix.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jd78 said:


> Can we get a clarification or ruling on whether or not it's ok to discuss it here? I don't see why not, but will abide by forum rules.


You can definitely discuss loading apps from other places by changing the setting to allow apps from 'unknown' sources -- it's on the Fire so is at least somewhat supported, if poorly documented.

We'll discuss rooting in the admin cave and let you know.


----------



## jd78

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can definitely discuss loading apps from other places by changing the setting to allow apps from 'unknown' sources -- it's on the Fire so is at least somewhat supported, if poorly documented.
> 
> We'll discuss rooting in the admin cave and let you know.


Cool! Thanks. Personally, I could care less about rooting as I like the core of the Fire the way it is. There are a few apps that I would like to side load, but each time I do the icon is pixelated when shown in the carousel. This alone was enough for me to uninstall the app and either hope someone finds a way to fix the pixelated icon or those apps appear in the Amazon AppStore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: wooting. . .we're still discussing but probably will allow discussion of how to do so.  But every time it comes up we WILL remind everyone that rooting is definitely against the Terms of Service and is probably going to void your warranty.


----------



## teralpar

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can definitely discuss loading apps from other places by changing the setting to allow apps from 'unknown' sources -- it's on the Fire so is at least somewhat supported, if poorly documented.
> 
> We'll discuss rooting in the admin cave and let you know.


Personally, I am skeptical about allowing "unknown" apps to be downloaded onto my Fire. I thought about following the steps posted above to get the Nook and Kobo apps but decided against it. Like someone else mentioned, I like the Fire the way it is. I am afraid that I'll download a bad app that will mess up the device and then my warranty will be voided. Also, I have an Nook app on my iPhone but never used it. So it's not like it's a "gotta have" app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since it's an option on the Fire, I don't think a bad app would void the warranty.  I also think there's not much chance that a bad app would mess up the device. . .if it's bad, it just won't work and then you take it back off.

That said, I don't know as I'll have any need to load anything from anywhere else either.


----------



## kadac00

There are some apps that just aren't on the amazon market. I expect that to change as the fire install base grows rapidly. But for now I'm sideloading.

The first app I sideloaded? Tetris for my cousin caracara.


----------



## Atunah

I am sure this is a stupid question. How do you side load. I never had anything android so this confuses me. Where do you get a file or whats it called and where do you drop it onto the fire? Is there a app folder to put it in? I don't have my fire yet, but trying to figure these things out before hand.


----------



## Shadin

Right now some of my most used apps just are not in Amazons app store. I know that will change in time. It was really easy to do. I only sideloaded apps that I had on my droid x. 

My sideloaded apps.(these apps worked)
Battle.net mobile authenticator
Dolphin browser hd
PowerAMP mp3 player
Tv.com
Youtube
Freeyoutubedownloader
Tvguide
Dropbox
Speed test
Astro file manager

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I am sure this is a stupid question. How do you side load. I never had anything android so this confuses me. Where do you get a file or whats it called and where do you drop it onto the fire? Is there a app folder to put it in? I don't have my fire yet, but trying to figure these things out before hand.


I've not done it, and probably won't, but here's how to set the fire to accept them:

Tap the icons at the upper right (specifically the gear, but they're all together so anywhere in that vicinity works).
Tap More (the one with the + in a circle).
Tap Device
Tap ON under "Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources"

That will set the Fire to allow apps from elsewhere than Amazon. Now, could someone else who's done it, please give a step by step for how to load such apps?  And a list of places to find them would probably be good too.  We'll likely end up putting a lot of this in the FAQ thread.

For myself, unless there's something I really feel like I need. . .I'm going to probably stick with Amazon Apps for now.


----------



## kcrady

Found some detailed and straightforward instructions for side-loading in this PC Mag article:

*How To Run Almost Any Android App On the Kindle Fire*
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2396283,00.asp#fbid=3DwYmszHgep


----------



## Shadin

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2396276,00.asp

These are the directions I use. Since you don't have a phone to get the Apk, you will have to download the somehow from he web.

1. Get apk on your computer.
2. Connect fire to computer with a micro Usb cord. I used the one that come with my kindle 3. Your computer might ask you to install drivers, I cancelled that. Your fire should show up like a Usb drive.
3. Copy apk to kindle, I did not put them in a folder, just copy them to top part of drive.
4. Launch the file explorer app from the article (that app pis in Amazons appstore for free) . Install the apk files.
5. After install your new apps should show up in the carousel and in the app section.

Just be careful where you download from, some places have infected apps. I only use ones I can install on my phone from google's market.

I think you can email the apk file to yourself so you can transfer it that way. I have not tried it yet.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Ann, kcrady and Shadin. I think I'll stick with the Amazon market. There are just some like Tennis apps I don't see in there. But chances are they might not even work anyway. 

But its nice to have the instructions in one place just in case. I'll bookmark this thread.


----------



## kadac00

There are several apps that I have on my phone installed from the Android Market that are not available from the Amazon Market yet.

Here is the list of apps I have attempted to sideload to date and whether they work or not:
Thursday, Nov 17, 2011


*App**Success**Description*Android MarketNoAndroid MarketAppBrain App MarketYesAlternate App MarketClipperYesClipboard HistoryDroidTV Primetime
YesRecord and download broadcast TV (WARNING: Downloading in background made Kindle Fire sluggish and unresponsive)FREEdi YouTube DownloaderYesYouTube Video Downloader (No longer available)Google ReaderNoGoogle RSS Feed Aggregator (Can not identify google account)GraffitiNoAlternate keyboard using grafitti input method from palm pilotScreen Capture ShortcutNoScreen Capture appTetris FreeYesFree version of Tetris GameThumb KeyboardNoAlternate Keyboard similar to keyboards on blackberries (Installed but no way to enable for switch input method)


----------



## kabloink

Shadin said:


> 4. Launch the file explorer app from the article (that app pis in Amazons appstore for free) . Install the apk files.


The Amazon app store has an app called "Easy Installer" which makes it much easier. After copying the app(apk file) over to the Kindle, run the easy installer and it will list the apps you just copied over.

I did this with Opera Mini and it was quick and easy.


----------



## Atunah

Ok, so let me see if I understand this correctly. Mind you, I have zero experience with android apps. Heck, I don't even have much clue about apple apps. I have a prepaid iphone though and I love watching tennis. So for example during the US Open in September, I was able to catch some of the live matches.

Of course the screen was way to small to really see anything, never mind the tennis balls.  
I know the Australian Open coming up in beginning of 2012 also has a app. But I don't see any of them in the Amazon store. So if I want one of them, I have to randomly google for them? Or how do I get that apk file. I think I can figure out from there. I just drop that file into the root of the fire and use one of the 2 installer apps mentioned to install it on the fire. 

But I guess I am confused as to where to get those apps. I looked at that android market store thingy, its very confusing. I guess one has to have a android phone to get any of those things? 

I am really really hoping that Tennistv works on the fire through the browser. They will be streaming the year end tennis and I would love to be able to watch while I am in the kitchen etc. It works on my google tv, which cannot download any plugins either so it should work.


----------



## Shadin

Im not sure how you would get the apps without a android phone. Do you have a friend with a android phone? It would only take about 5 mins to get the apks off a friends phone.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Atunah

Nope, I don't know anyone with a android phone. Don't know well enough to ask that that is.  

Oh well. I guess I deal with whats in the Amazon store then. Would have been nice. Not sure why they don't have any of the tennis apps at all.


----------



## raccemup

This is the problem I ran into, I was going to "experiment" and sideload an app from the Android Market but since I currently have no other android devices, I can't download it. Am I missing something? 

It's not that crucial anyway, and I don't mind waiting for Amazon's store to increase the apps as time goes on.


----------



## jd78

raccemup said:


> This is the problem I ran into, I was going to "experiment" and sideload an app from the Android Market but since I currently have no other android devices, I can't download it. Am I missing something?
> 
> It's not that crucial anyway, and I don't mind waiting for Amazon's store to increase the apps as time goes on.


Yeah... I've decided to wait. The ugly carousel icon is enough for me to hold off. The only apps I wanted was "True" Facebook and Twitter apps, Flickr, Dish Network app, and some of the google apps.

Last night I actually went through every app in every category in the Amazon App store on the Fire. There are ALOT of apps... Obviously there are more on the Android Market, but definitely plenty of apps. Developers will soon realize (if they haven't already) that the Amazon Appstore is another good opportunity for business with them. It's already available on most if not all other Android devices and if the Fire sales are as strong as rumored then it would only make sense to get their apps over.


----------



## Shadin

http://blog.laptopmag.com/how-to-find-android-apps

This may help some find apks for apps that they want but can't find on amazons appstore.


----------



## sarlen

This post http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91842.msg1435658.html#msg1435658 has an explanation on how to get the Google market on the Fire..


----------



## Shadin

sarlen said:


> This post http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91842.msg1435658.html#msg1435658 has an explanation on how to get the Google market on the Fire..


The only problem with adding the google market is that you have to root your fire. I haven't been able find where can do it without rooting. I couldn't recomend anyone do that. I used to root my android phones, but ended causing myself more problems. Many people have stated they couldn't stream movies after rooting, I wouldn't want to risk that even some have said they fixed that issue.

For most kindleboard members rooting is more techy then they would want to deal with. Even sideloading apps as discribed here would be more than most would want to try. The worst problem ive heard from sideloading apps is that they fail to run and you have to force close them.


----------



## sarlen

Shadin said:


> The only problem with adding the google market is that you have to root your fire. I haven't been able find where can do it without rooting. I couldn't recomend anyone do that. I used to root my android phones, but ended causing myself more problems. Many people have stated they couldn't stream movies after rooting, I wouldn't want to risk that even some have said they fixed that issue.
> 
> For most kindleboard members rooting is more techy then they would want to deal with. Even sideloading apps as discribed here would be more than most would want to try. The worst problem ive heard from sideloading apps is that they fail to run and you have to force close them.


I don't disagree, 99% of people will not want to do this if your not already comfortable with rooting Android, it can cause you no end of grief if its done wrong. With that said however, the method above does work, and it works well. I can report no issues at all since doing it. I dont think it will be long before the guys over at XDA have a non rooting way or at least a less invasive way of doing it before long.


----------



## Shadin

Thats what I'm waiting for, I dont want root my fire.


----------



## Jesslyn

I would recommend installing Dropbox if you consider any apps outside the Amazon appstore.  It is invaluable in transferring files back and forth between various devices. 

I'm using it to transfer books instead of email.  You can also try box.net which I believe is in the store, but I don't have as much experience with that one.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## lowspark

Still waiting on my Fire, question though. Has anyone sideloaded the Sirius Satellite Android App?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are a lot of android newbies here, including me.   I frequently see mention of needing the "apk" file before sideloading an app (I think  ).  What is this and why is it necessary?  I ask because my hubby would definitely be interested in the Sirius app.

Betsy


----------



## kabloink

The apk is the file format used for distributing and installing android apps.  For example the Opera Mobile app install file downloaded from the opera website is "Opera_Mobile_11.5_Android.apk".   Think of it as a setup or install executable.


----------



## CegAbq

kabloink said:


> The apk is the file format used for distributing and installing android apps. For example the Opera Mobile app install file downloaded from the opera website is "Opera_Mobile_11.5_Android.apk". Think of it as a setup or install executable.


So its comparable to a Windows .exe file?


----------



## Shadin

Yes it is, a apk has ask the info in it to install the app onto a android device.


----------



## Atunah

So just to be clear, sorry if I appear slow on this, I am  . You put the apk file on the root directory on the fire I assume. And then what. Where will that file be on the fire and how do you then install the app.


----------



## Jesslyn

For you Android newbies, I feel your pain!

I wrote a little guide here (http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/kindle-fire-sideloads/easy-guide-to-getting-apps-on-your-kindle-fire/). Text below.

If you are new to the Kindle Fire, and want to customize it, here is some help. Basically you just need to get the APK files for your desired app onto your Fire. Once you do that, it will prompt you to install. After that, it is just a matter of whether the app is compatible. I deal with that here.

It is so easy all you need is

Your Kindle Fire
An Android phone (optional)

*Initial Setup*

You will need a cloud storage service. The two that I use are Box.net and Dropbox. (Shall I go off on a rant here and wonder why the hell Amazon's Kindle Fire is NOT compatible with their perfectly functional Cloud service? No? Okay, lets save that one for another day). So now you need to run off and sign up for one or both of those services.

Box.net is currently having a promotion for iPad/iPhone users where they are offering 50GB (!) free until 12/2. Otherwise sign up for their free 5GB. Dropbox offers 2GB free, either are more than you need for basic book and/or app storage. Should Amazon ever integrate the Fire with their Cloud service, I will switch and store my Fire-ready files there. You can sign up for either service from your Fire.

*Apps*
_Phone Users_

Install the Astro app on your phone
Install the Dropbox or box.net apps on your phone

_Non-Phone users_
Access the Dropbox/box.net app on your Fire
Go to Apps and select QuickOffice (it comes preinstalled)
Select Accounts and pick either Dropbox or box
Once you connect the account, you can access your files via QuickOffice
If you want to install box.net, it is available in the Amazon Appstore
If you want to install Dropbox upload this file to your dropbox account and install from the fire using steps 1-3

_Android phone users Easy Transfer_
Install the app you want on your Fire
Backup using Astro app
Go to Astro's File Manager after backup is complete
APK files are in Backups>Apps folder
A long press on the app opens a transfer menu, choose Send
Send to the service
You could probably send via email from here, but personally I'd like a backup of the apps so that if I need to, I can access them later.

Now that you have the the Dropbox/Box services on your Fire, you need to get APK files. I don't use them a lot, but you can try GetJar since you cannot download APK files from the default android marketplace. If you'd like assistance on free apps and/or need help downloading, you can always contact us and we'll try to get the app to you.


----------



## Shadin

Once you have the apk on your fire, use easy installer app to install the app. Easy installer came be downloaded right from Amazons app store.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys  

So another app like the easy installer is needed to install the files onto the fire. Got it. 

I am confused though as to why I would need Dropbox to install the files. I guess I have to read more.


----------



## Shadin

You can use dropbox to transfer the apks wirelessly.  You could just plug you fire into you computer with a usb cord too.  Ive been using dropbox though to transfer the apk files.


----------



## Atunah

Oh I see now. One could collect a few of the apk's and then get them from dropbox whenever one wants to install them. 

I am not usually this slow, I swear


----------



## Jesslyn

Atunah said:


> Oh I see now. One could collect a few of the apk's and then get them from dropbox whenever one wants to install them.
> 
> I am not usually this slow, I swear


You're not slow, I forgot the Easy Installer section . I've been writing instructions for my entire family on this so I already had the app installed.


----------



## corkyb

Can't you just do it all from the Fire, using GetJar or whatever it is?  Can I install dropbox AND boxnet or are they incompatible with each other?  I installed the Go Launcher and the Nook App right from the Fire using GetJar and now I am wondering if I made a mistake?


----------



## CegAbq

corkyb said:


> Can't you just do it all from the Fire, using GetJar or whatever it is? Can I install dropbox AND boxnet or are they incompatible with each other? I installed the Go Launcher and the Nook App right from the Fire using GetJar and now I am wondering if I made a mistake?


No I don't think using GetJar was a mistake at all; I just think folks are pointing to the Amazon App market for those that are already there (but apparently they've removed access to Go Launcher) because for folks not used to working with apk's, it's a little easier.

I don't know whether dropbox & boxnet are incompatible; I pulled dropbox from an apk & then didn't figure I needed boxnet. However - I think you get some more storage space with boxnet, so I may set that up as well (at least on my PC).


----------



## Jesslyn

corkyb said:


> Can't you just do it all from the Fire, using GetJar or whatever it is? Can I install dropbox AND boxnet or are they incompatible with each other? I installed the Go Launcher and the Nook App right from the Fire using GetJar and now I am wondering if I made a mistake?


Dropbox and boxnet are compatible. THey are two competing cloud storage companies. You can have either or both on your Fire. You can get your APK files (apps) from any source, it doesn't matter where *although if the app is in the Amazon Appstore you should always get it there.*. You should only sideload apps that are not available in the Amazon store.


----------



## Jesslyn

To clarify my earlier post.
_APK files_ - files that are used to install apps on Android devices

_Easy Installer_ - allows you to download/install any external apps (APK files) in a single step. This app recognizes that the files should be installed without much (if any) prompting from you.

_Dropbox_ - a cloud storage company that lets you access your files from your phone, pc and tablet devices

_Box.net_ - a cloud storage company that lets you access your files from your phone, pc and tablet devices

_GetJar_ - a source to download apps outside of the Amazon and Google app stores since neither Google nor Amazon apps can be downloaded to your computer. They can only be downloaded to your Android device (like the Fire)


----------



## CegAbq

Good job Jesslyn - all the new Fire people who haven't had Android phones have quite a job trying to get this all straightened out. LOL


----------



## Lisa M.

CegAbq said:


> Good job Jesslyn - all the new Fire people who haven't had Android phones have quite a job trying to get this all straightened out. LOL


Yup, this for sure


----------



## Atunah

And all these instructions here make it so much easier to understand now. Thank you all for the patience. It really really helps.


----------



## Lisa M.

Where exactly do you save the .apk file onto the fire? On the root, or into a subdirectory, and if so, where? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shadin

Lisa M. said:


> Where exactly do you save the .apk file onto the fire? On the root, or into a subdirectory, and if so, where? Thanks so much!!


The root works or you can put them in a folder. Easy installer performs a scan to look for apks. If doesn't do a Scan go into setting and hit clear the cache setting. Than Close out easy installer and restart it.


----------



## Jesslyn

If you are using Dropbox, you don't have to put it anywhere, Easy Installer will detect it as soon as it finishes downloading.


----------



## Lisa M.

Thanks - I got it working!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinLindsey

Can someone dumb down the instructions on how to sideload apps? 

I have an app on my android phone (HTC EVO 4g phone) that I want to transfer over to the Fire (Go Launcher Ex app). I bought the app for the Fire a couple of days ago, and the app downloaded to both the Fire and the phone, but then I accidentally deleted it off the Fire. The icon is still on the Fire, I just cant re-download it because Amazon says it's not compatible now, even tho it was compatible when I originally downloaded it. 

What folder in the phone would I find the app in, and what folder in the Fire would I put it in? And do I need anything special on my computer to transfer it over? (I have a Mac and also a Windows computer) 

If I transfer the app over from the phone, is this considered rooting/jailbreaking? Would it void the Fire warranty? Would the app even work for the Fire if it's been sitting in an phone for a couple of days?


----------



## krm0789

ErinLindsey said:


> Can someone dumb down the instructions on how to sideload apps?
> 
> I have an app on my android phone (HTC EVO 4g phone) that I want to transfer over to the Fire (Go Launcher Ex app). I bought the app for the Fire a couple of days ago, and the app downloaded to both the Fire and the phone, but then I accidentally deleted it off the Fire. The icon is still on the Fire, I just cant re-download it because Amazon says it's not compatible now, even tho it was compatible when I originally downloaded it.
> 
> What folder in the phone would I find the app in, and what folder in the Fire would I put it in? And do I need anything special on my computer to transfer it over? (I have a Mac and also a Windows computer)
> 
> If I transfer the app over from the phone, is this considered rooting/jailbreaking? Would it void the Fire warranty? Would the app even work for the Fire if it's been sitting in an phone for a couple of days?


I downloaded it from amazon, deleted it, then had the same issue with it being gone. I got it again from GetJar- you fl the app from a webbrowser, allow apps from unknown sources, & voila. I think that's easier than transferring from your phone

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

A word of caution to those seeking to side-load applications.  There are a lot of applications from the Android Market etc. that give the application access to various aspects of the user device and other peripheral utilities, that the application has no real business accessing, much less controlling.  Loading applications not intended for the Kindle Fire can possibly open one up for data mining, access to contacts, needless battery drain, amongst other issues. 

Please be very careful with side-loading applications outside the Amazon market.


----------



## kcrady

I was looking for a good crosswords app for the Kindle Fire... there's one on the Android Marketplace called "Shortyz" that will download daily xwords from sources like USA Today, LA Times, Washington Post, etc - 8 sources in all, and if you are a NY Times subscriber you're supposed to be able to get that one as well. From the marketplace I went to the author's webpage, and he has the .apk files available for download.

It seems to be working pretty well so far, I did the USA Today puzzle this morning. Here's the source for the .apk:

http://www.kebernet.net/Home/projects/shortyz

I downloaded it to my pc and then moved it to dropbox - opened dropbox on my kindle and navigated to the folder where I stored it - tapped it to download and once downloaded I was automatically presented with the dialog to install. It probably would work just as easy to open the above link on your kindle and download directly, though not sure whether the install dialog will work the same.

We should probably start a new thread for .apk download sources...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kcrady said:


> I was looking for a good crosswords app for the Kindle Fire... there's one on the Android Marketplace called "Shortyz" that will download daily xwords from sources like USA Today, LA Times, Washington Post, etc - 8 sources in all, and if you are a NY Times subscriber you're supposed to be able to get that one as well. From the marketplace I went to the author's webpage, and he has the .apk files available for download.
> 
> It seems to be working pretty well so far, I did the USA Today puzzle this morning. Here's the source for the .apk:
> 
> http://www.kebernet.net/Home/projects/shortyz
> 
> I downloaded it to my pc and then moved it to dropbox - opened dropbox on my kindle and navigated to the folder where I stored it - tapped it to download and once downloaded I was automatically presented with the dialog to install. It probably would work just as easy to open the above link on your kindle and download directly, though not sure whether the install dialog will work the same.
> 
> We should probably start a new thread for .apk download sources...


Don't we have one already? This thread?  There will invariably be questions as well as links...I kinda like having them all in one place, as I'm not very knowledgable about Android devices.

Betsy


----------



## enodice

I successfully sidloaded dropbox over the weekend.  It's something I already used on my PC and phone, so I wanted to be able to access it from the Fire also.  The process, already described earlier in this thread, worked fine without a hitch.  The apk file for dropbox can be found on the dropbox website.  There are a few others I would like to sideload, but nothing that I'm dying for, so I'm good for now.  For those of you who are hesitant, I think sideloading is relatively safe, but I would only try it with a well known app from a reputable company.


----------



## Atunah

I think dropbox will be my first side load. Sounds like the easiest system to me. 
I also like the idea to keep everything in one thread. The how, where, what basically


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I added Dropbox, very easy!

Here's the link again. I just navigated to it and clicked the link to download.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6993309/Dropbox.apk

(You need to allow apps from unknown sources, as described early in the thread.)

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Thanks. Waiting on my Fire, its out for delivery


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Atunah!

Betsy


----------

